# Greetings from the other side of the North Atlantic Ocean



## Hel (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello everyone!

I live in Sweden and I'm planning to (hopefully soon) visit your beautiful and fascinating country.

What I'm interested to know if there are any unusual spots or events in Canada that you might recommend to a person like me. By that I don't mean common tourist attractions like the Niagara Falls and stuff like that, I mean places and/or local events that YOU personally and as a Canadian consider to be topnotch.

A big city restaurant with good food, a small town fair, a good fishing spot, the view from an undisturbed piece of land... Where and what doesn't matter. 

A list of interesting things and places all over Canada is fun to have even though I might not be able to visit them all during one trip and I'm equally curious to learn more about Canada as a whole, both historically and geographically, so there's really nothing that isn't of interest.

Got any suggestions?


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Depends where and when. Canada is pretty big. 

I'd recommend two spots: the drive from Banff to Jasper along the icefields parkway, and taking a boat up to Princess Louisa inlet. (Princess Louisa is boat access only)

Both comprise what the Arrogant Worms have described as the major component makeup of Canada: Rocks and Trees (and Water).


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Hmmm. Hel? MLeh? You two related?


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Macfury said:


> Hmmm. Hel? MLeh? You two related?


Just as much as you are to everyone here whose name contains 'Mac'.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Yeah, a lot depends on where and when. 

In Toronto, my #1 thing to do if you are a Football fan is to take in a Toronto FC game. Here's the schedule. 

Not only this Mayor's favourite thing to do, but also the Mayor of Toronto himself.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I wish I could say I was an expert on Canada, but I only know my little piece of it -- Victoria and Vancouver.

Victoria is the provincial capital of British Columbia, just a HAIR away from the United States (an accident of squiggly border lines, really) but a world away from them in attitude. It's full of moderately old (150 year or so) buildings and lots of beautiful views. It's kind a big "small town" or perhaps a tiny "big town." Also on the island is the tiny, undeveloped towns of Tofino and Ucluelet on the westernmost coast (about four hours drive from Victoria). I love these little places because they are relatively unspoiled despite have ridiculously breathtaking views of the Pacific Ocean and the native population. Lots of whale watching to be had.

If you are interested in seeing what the British did for Canada, this is one of the best places to explore.

Vancouver, on the other hand, is a metropolis. It's not very big as "big cities" go, but it's a "world capital" class town. The skytrain, the incredible restaurants, the arts & culture, the shopping ... if you're looking for a "big city" international experience, Vancouver is your best bet in BC. See it before the Olympics ruin it! 

(PS. While it's not the best time right now, Whistler is also a great place to visit -- when it snows!)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Greeting, Hel. I am here in St.John's, Newfoundland and Labrador, which is as close to you as we can get here in Canada. NL is a combination of Ireland, England, Norway and rural Canada. NL is about three times the size of California, with about 510,000 people. 


Newfoundland and Labrador Video Gallery - NewfoundlandLabrador.com


Newfoundland & Labrador, Canada ? Official Tourism Website ? NewfoundlandLabrador.com


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I live in Saskatchewan - the province that's hard to spell and pronounce, but easy to draw!

I live in the southern part of the province in the heart of the prairies. Some thing the prairies are boring and they may be right, but I heard of a group of Japanese businessmen who were being given a tour. The tour operator was concerned because the Japanese businessmen were staring slack-jawed out the window. When questioned, the businessmen reported that they couldn't believe the vast OPEN SPACE that they were seeing.

So beauty is in the eye of the beholder. 

Take care and enjoy your visit. Please let us know how you enjoy it!

Margaret


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

*When are you going to be here, and where are you likely to go?*

I'd recommend scuba diving in Seymour Inlet, kayaking in the Broken Group, hiking the Cape Breton Trail (during the fall), canoeing the Nahanni, the Montreal Jazz Festival, seeing the Men's Hockey Finals of the CIS university cup, and the Edmonton Folk Music Festival of the top of my head, but without knowing more about what you're interested in, when you're likely to be here, and where you're interested in going, I can't give you any real specifics.

Where ever you go and whatever you do, I hope you have a great time.

Cheers


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hel

Just so you get a scale of your question

Sweden - 449,964 SQ KM

Western Europe 9 699 550 sq. km 

Canada 9,984,670 sq km

So it's somewhat akin to asking where to go in Europe but has no where near the density......you have to pick your area as flying to Eastern Canada is likely shorter for YOU than a Canadian flying coast to coast.

If you've got some general ideas of the types of things you want to do and see and the time of year.....then you'll get lots of good advice.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"So it's somewhat akin to asking where to go in Europe but has no where near the density......you have to pick your area as flying to Eastern Canada is likely shorter for YOU than a Canadian flying coast to coast." True. I am closer to London, England than to London, ON.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> Hel
> 
> Just so you get a scale of your question
> 
> ...


Good comparison, but distance wise it's even more impressive.

St. John's Nfld to Victoria BC is just over 5000kms the way the crow flies

Stockholm to Athens - diagonally across Europe is only somewhat over 2000Kms


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

krs, we flew from St.John's, NL to Victoria, BC in May and it took nearly 11 hours. When we flew back it took nearly 12 hours.


----------



## Hel (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow! Thanks a lot for all the suggestions, the information and the links.

I don't know exactly when or during what time of the year I'm going to set foot in Canada, but I hope to be able to do so during 2009. I will most likely start with exploring Ontario and I also plan to stay for at least a month so that I don't have to stress and run around like a crazy ferret.

However, other provinces/territories are definitely of interest since it's possible that I might head into another province during my stay - and yes, I know that Canada is a HUGE country! Sweden is landwise a bit of fly poop with only one time zone while Canada has like what - five or six time zones? :lmao:

As for my interests, here's the thing: I'm the kind of person who is interested in a bit of everything. Seriously.

I'm a former (amateur) soccer player and thus a sort of sporty person who also knows how to skate (without looking like Bambi on ice), enjoys nature and outdoors life like fishing, camping, hiking, etc. However, things like sport events, big city structures, history and old buildings are just as interesting.

Hmm... This is starting to sound like a personal ad. :lmao:

Anyway, I've never been to an American football game since football unlike hockey and soccer isn't a very well-known sport in Scandinavia, but I would very much like to see one in person and I would also like to do things like travel by train and just stroll around in some town since I've never been to Canada or the North American continent before.

Needless to say, there are lots of things that I would like to do and see, but what I'm interested is sort of besides the point since this isn't a matter of being indecisive.

I know that Canada consists of more than just trees, mountains and water so the reason why I'm asking is because I'm interested in getting acquainted with the "other stuff" that tourist agencies rarely/if ever promote or include in their packages and guided tours.

Factbooks, websites and stuff like that has provided me with basic historical and geographical facts, but what I'm looking for is an insider's view of Canada.

The places you've mentioned and the things you've told me so far... Yes! That's exactly what I'm talking about.

I know that I won't be able to see it all in only a few months, but I'm likely to revisit if the first trip turns out to be as good as I hope it will be so that's why it would be fun to have a list of places to see and things to do. Furthermore, unless it's a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to see something, I assume the places and things you mentioned are going to still be there one year from now? 

Edit: Forgot to mention that the other reason for my highly unspecified question about unusual places and things to do is that I'm asking on behalf of a friend who also would like to visit Canada and like myself is interested in a bit of everything.

Once again, thanks for the suggestions! :clap:


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I forgot to mention the annual "Labour Day Classic" football game that takes place here in Regina around the first of September. We play Canadian football which is slightly different than the American game but I can't tell the difference since both are played by big men in shoulder pads chasing a pointy ball. 

The Labour Day Classic game is played between our local team and out arch rivals from Winnipeg. All our games are sold out, but this particular game has a huge contingent of fans who travel here with their team from Winnipeg. They start arriving about a week before the game and I'm sure some of them don't ever see the actual event take place on the field, but nevertheless, they return the following year and do it all over again.

Are you getting the picture? for a small city that's just a pimple on the vastness of the prairie, Regina knows how to throw a party! If you arrive when there's no party, you might wonder what we all do to stay awake, but come for the Labour Day long weekend and Wow!!

There is also a country music festival (Craven Country Jamboree) held just north of here that draws some big name acts and about 50,000 people who camp out and enjoy themselves for about a week. A similar event takes place in Alberta.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

OK Hel,
Here's another idea for you to consider. 

The Calgary Stampede is on in the second week of July every year. It's one of the biggest rodeos in the world and cowboys and visitors come from all around. 

There are also some very decent restaurants here in Calgary and then you could drive from Calgary to Banff, enjoy some of the prairie scenery and foothills and then into the Rocky Mountains. Banff National Park is a popular worldwide destination. Then you could tag on Mleh's original suggestion. 

Back to cuisines - Canada offers EVERY kind of cuisine you can think of, maybe more. 

While Calgary has some very good restaurants (leaning towards steaks and prime rib), you'll likely find the best Chinese food in Toronto and Vancouver with the best "French Canadian" cuisine in Montreal and Quebec. Seafood, as always, is best in the coastal areas... Vancouver/Victoria on the west and Halifax, Cape Breton (along the Cabot trail) etc. in the East.

When you narrow down where you think you are heading, I'm sure many of us would be willing to provide more specific recommendations.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Vancouver/Victoria on the west and Halifax, Cape Breton (along the Cabot trail) etc. in the East." Margaret, don't forget about Newfoundland and Labrador, which is further east than Halifax, NS.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

I've never been to Newfoundland or Labrador, but I certainly want to. I would bet that there's great seafood out that a-way too!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yes, Kim, there is great seafood here in NL, especially when it is caught fresh.


----------



## Hel (Jun 14, 2008)

MacDoc said:


> If you've got some general ideas of the types of things you want to do and see and the time of year.....then you'll get lots of good advice.





KC4 said:


> When you narrow down where you think you are heading, I'm sure many of us would be willing to provide more specific recommendations.


Yeah I know, I'm being very unspecific - sorry about that... But like I said, I'm asking both personally and on behalf of a friend so it's a deliberately fuzzy question since we're not going to be traveling together and don't plan to visit the same places.



winwintoo said:


> We play Canadian football which is slightly different than the American game but I can't tell the difference since both are played by big men in shoulder pads chasing a pointy ball.


:lmao: That's pretty much the same way I perceive it since I don't know the rules, although my guess is that you know a lot more about football than me. I didn't even know that there was a difference between American and Canadian football.

Anyway, all the local websites that some of you provided me with have been bookmarked so I'm going to do some serious studying. Until I know exactly when I'll be heading off I'm going to enjoy reading, looking at pictures and getting acquainted your respective parts of Canada.

Tossing a coin might even become necessary when it comes to narrowing down the current list. It sure isn't going to be easy when you've given me the locations of what both looks and sounds like very interesting places and events, but I'm definitely not complaining since it's unlikely that I would've heard of them otherwise - it's kinda hard to Google for something that you don't know the name of.

Big thanks to all of you!


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Here's a youtube from a tv show that's shot in Saskatchewan. That flatness in the background of each shot is real and it goes on for millllllllllllllllllles and miles.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good clip, Margaret. SK is flat ............ but beautiful.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

In the clip, Brett Butt says something about mountains - he's making a joke, but if you are travelling west on the Trans Canada Highway at just the right time of day and the atmosphere is just right, it looks like the mountains are off there in the distance. The mountains are, in fact, way on the other side of Alberta, but the optical illusion is hard to explain.

Margaret


----------



## Hel (Jun 14, 2008)

:yikes: Wow... That's sure is amazing. It looks like a calm grass-green ocean from one angle.

I also watched another clip that contained a police car pulled over by the side of the road and it's actually hard to believe that the grass is real and not some bluescreen projection.

Speaking of miles... Exactly how many kilometers is a Canadian mile? I read that you use the metric system, but most countries have their own definition of a mile. Over here, 1 mile is 10 km.



In return for having given me glimpses of Saskatchewan, I can offer you a glimpse of Sweden as seen from my kitchen window... My *ahem* somewhat dirty kitchen window... :lmao:

2009-03-05

Although it's doubtful that taking a picture through a clean window would've made a difference. We haven't got the world's best weather right now and there are no signs of spring yet.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

1 kilometer is the equivalent to .62 miles here in Canada.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hel said:


> Speaking of miles... Exactly how many kilometers is a Canadian mile? I read that you use the metric system, but most countries have their own definition of a mile. Over here, 1 mile is 10 km.


Hel, you might want to check that figure you quoted. There is no such thing as a Canadian, (or Swedish for that matter) mile.

World wide, a mile is a mile, and a kilometer is a kilometer. 10 km equals 6.2 miles in ANY country. Your "1 mile is 10 km" is way off the mark. 

As for pictures of Saskatchewan, here is a shot of Canola fields taken last summer from inside my motor home about 8o km southeast of Regina.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, one July, we drove from Calgary to Regina. I was amazed by the sea of yellow, which I was told was canola. Quite a site.


----------



## Hel (Jun 14, 2008)

Seriously, I'm not kidding or anything like that. 10 km *really* is 1 metric mile over here.

Here's even a Wikipedia webpage that confirms it:

Norwegian/Swedish mil - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Just found a length conversion website and the 10 km = 6.2 miles is surprising news to me. Hmm... We've obviously got a weird metric standard over here because I was taught in school that 1 mile is 10 kilometers - and kids are still being taught that exact same thing.



Whooooa...! NICE picture.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SK is flat and Newfoundland and Labrador, on Canada's eastern edge, is very rugged.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hel, now I see. From your link:



> The mil is currently never used on any road signs (kilometre is the standard for all formal written distances), but very common in informal and imprecise situations involving distances greater than ten kilometres, such as (directly translated) "There are about 52 mil between Trondheim and Oslo". It is also used commonly for measuring vehicle fuel consumption ("litre per mil"). [2]
> To prevent misunderstandings, never ever use the unit mil in the English language. Convert to kilometre instead. The above sentence should then read "There are about 520 km between Trondheim and Oslo". The fuel consumption unit "litre per mil", L/mil can be converted to the consumption unit L/100km, or the fuel efficiency unit km/L. As an example is 0,4 L/mil the same as 4 L/100 km or 0,04 L/km => 25 km/L. Miles per gallon can be considered if the text is targeting US or UK citizens.


It is not a "mile" rather it is a "mil" and according to Wiki, never to be used in the English language as evidenced above. My original mile to kilometer information is correct. It was the term "mil" that threw me off course.

Here is a shot of the North Saskatchewan river valley near Saskatoon.


----------



## Hel (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah, I just read the same thing myself. 

Edit: I actually didn't know that "mil" shouldn't be translated into "mile" and I also missed the info the first time by not reading the article carefully enough.

My bad - Sorry!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

This is Cape Spear, about 20km from where I am sitting. It is North America's most easterly point.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Some shots in Alberta and B.C interior*

A real variety.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Some great pics, KC4.


----------



## Hel (Jun 14, 2008)

:yikes: All the pictures that you've posted are simply stunning.

Whichever part of Canada I'll end up visiting, I sure hope that I get to see at least similar places and views.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hel said:


> :yikes: All the pictures that you've posted are simply stunning.
> 
> Whichever part of Canada I'll end up visiting, I sure hope that I get to see at least similar places and views.


Here's a quick tour of Jasper National Park and townsite:


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow - awesome shots SINC!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Well Hel there is a lot of this too 



















I laughed at one American tourist pulled up to the border crossing going back to the US - 

"Doesn't Ontario ever end.....I've been driving steadily for a day and half......"

( and I tell you parts of his drive are endlessly boring unless you really like trees ).

I did not have the heart to tell him it would have been ANOTHER day to get to the other side near Montreal.....he'd had it clearly..

Just this province is over 1 million sq km and it sprawls....

You REALLY need to pick your spots up front....


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

MacDoc said:


> "Doesn't Ontario ever end.....I've been driving steadily for a day and half......"
> 
> ( and I tell you parts of his drive are endlessly boring unless you really like trees ).


The northern Ontario drive is not boring, Lake Superior is breathtakingly gorgeous with its crystalline waters. But then again I am speaking as someone who regularly drives the Calgary-Winnipeg route; mind-numbing.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

chasMac said:


> The northern Ontario drive is not boring, Lake Superior is breathtakingly gorgeous with its crystalline waters. But then again I am speaking as someone who regularly drives the Calgary-Winnipeg route; mind-numbing.


Bite your tongue! Think of all the history you're driving through  and what you can learn. If you ever wonder where beef comes from, it's right there in your nose at Bassano! and into Saskatchewan, there's the salt mines, and the potash mines and then the wheat fields and canola!

Next time, instead of whistling by on the Ring Road, pull into Regina, and see what a gem of a city we have here. Remember all that flat barren prairie? well Regina used to be that barren, but now it's full of beautiful trees - all planted. We have one of the largest urban parks in North America surrounding a man-made lake. 

When something happens here, it's an EVENT - people drove from Vancouver to see the Stones concerts here a couple of years ago because they knew that in Regina, it wouldn't just be a "concert" like it would be in Vancouver.

There is lots to see in Moose Jaw too. It's got lots of little shops and galleries not to mention the tunnels - rumour has it that Al Capone came to Moose Jaw to hide out in tunnels under the main street. Don't know if it's true, but interesting nontheless. There is also a tunnel showing how Chinese immigrants were (mis)treated. The Chinese tunnel tour is moving but as someone with more experience in that era said that as bad as conditions were here, they were much better than what they left behind in China.

sigh - I'm sounding like the tourist bureau 

I liked Calgary when I lived there in the 60s but now it's taken on the flavour of Houston and I like it less. In the Calgary/Edmonton rivalry, I prefer Edmonton but I haven't lived there for years either.

Not a fan of Winnipeg - do I need to duck?

Margaret


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

winwintoo said:


> Not a fan of Winnipeg - do I need to duck?


I do not like Winnipeg either. And recommend our would-be visitor to Canada avoid it at all costs.

As for Saskatchewan history I have trouble believing it differs all that much from Alberta's.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

I think if I were planning a tour of Canada, I'd have to decide if I were doing a bio/geographic tour, or a cultural tour.

For bio/geography, I'd want to hit the Queen Charlotte Islands, the Gulf Islands, the Okanagan, Banff/Jasper, Grasslands National Park, Hudson's Bay, Lake Superior, Algonquin, the Bay of Fundy, Gros Morne, and Ellesmere Island.

Culturally, I'd want to see the Montreal Jazz festival, hang out on Whyte Avenue during the Fringe Festival in Edmonton, go to the Vancouver Folk Music Festival, walk around Stanley park to Wreck Beach, and then up the hill to the UBC museum of Anthropology, spend some time in some small towns (especially in Newfoundland and Quebec and the prairies), go to some hockey games (or better yet, play some pick-up shinney on a local pond), go skidooing in New Brunswick, go Skiing in Jasper, and see some local bands play in a bar.

Cheers


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

bryanc said:


> I think if I were planning a tour of Canada, I'd have to decide if I were doing a bio/geographic tour, or a cultural tour.
> 
> For bio/geography, I'd want to hit the Queen Charlotte Islands, the Gulf Islands, the Okanagan, Banff/Jasper, Grasslands National Park, Hudson's Bay, Lake Superior, Algonquin, the Bay of Fundy, Gros Morne, and Ellesmere Island.
> 
> ...


There you go. I hereby elect BryanC to be the official "ehMac Canada Tour Guide" :clap::clap::clap:

Margaret


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Algonquin Park, Ontario.


----------



## Hel (Jun 14, 2008)

bryanc said:


> I think if I were planning a tour of Canada, I'd have to decide if I were doing a bio/geographic tour, or a cultural tour.





MacDoc said:


> You REALLY need to pick your spots up front....


:lmao: Yeah, I've become fully aware of that now.

However, finding out as much as possible about Canada in general and do a "factual trip before the actual trip" by asking for tips and suggestions from persons like yourselves only helps me to better understand things - that's the reason why I decided to ask at this forum.

I somehow doubt that I would've gotten the same insight if I had asked a travel agency or stuck to reading factbooks, travel guides, etc.



chasMac said:


> I do not like Winnipeg either. And recommend our would-be visitor to Canada avoid it at all costs.


Since you brought it up, may I ask what's so bad about Winnipeg and why it should be avoided or is that question going to start some kind of forum fight? 

Just asking since it's a bit hard for me to dislike a place that I've never been to.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

You looking to start war???  ah Winnipeg.....famous winters.....

••••

Oh I think you are doing a great thing tapping a nation wide forum for ideas - hell I'm learning stuff and I live here....


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Thunder Bay, NW Ontario. North Western Ontario has a rugged beauty that is often overlooked.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

You can't forget Toronto... (particularly not today, since it's Toronto's 175th birthday.)

The city other Canadians love to hate. What can we say? We have a lot here--museums, lots of theatre, great restaurants, funky neighbourhoods including all kinds cultural neighbourhoods (little India, Koreatown, 7 Chinatowns, Greektown, little Italy, little Portugual, etc.) you can think of, dozens and dozens of street festivals, our strange mixes of old and new architecture, etc. 

What's not to love?


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Hel said:


> I somehow doubt that I would've gotten the same insight if I had asked a travel agency or stuck to reading factbooks, travel guides, etc.


You're absolutely right. I can't think of a better way to get ideas about things to see-and-do in a country you've never been to than ask people who actually live there.

It's just not surprising that you're getting a lot of diverse (and contradictory) answers, but that's good.



> Since you brought it up, may I ask what's so bad about Winnipeg and why it should be avoided


----------



## sae (Feb 13, 2008)

Hel said:


> Since you brought it up, may I ask what's so bad about Winnipeg and why it should be avoided or is that question going to start some kind of forum fight?


Hey, I live in Winnipeg and I take no offense to the comment. The thing with Winnipeg is that we have some of the most brutal winters on earth (well maybe not quite, but it's very cold for very long) and in the summer we get a lot of mosquitoes. The economy, however, is very stable and the standard of living is quite high as you can afford to buy a house and your commute to work is not that long. I think the biggest negative about Winnipeg is that no one that lives here has any pride to live here so Winnipeg gets constantly bashed - and the worst of that comes from the people living here! 

I make it sound so negative, it's not really that bad we just have no pride! haha. But there are a lot of really great things to do in Winnipeg. We probably have some of the nicest turn of the 20th century buildings in all of Canada as Winnipeg was initially going to be the shipping and transportation hub of Canada as we are exactly in the middle of the country so there was a lot of infrastructure built that never really got put to use. There is a large history in the area of trading. The Northwest Company (North West Company - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) and the Hudson Bay Company (Hudson's Bay Company - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) are the two oldest trading companies in Canada and used to trade furs with the aboriginals that lived here much before the 'white man' came.

I'd love to show you around if you do decide to come here. If you do come to Winnipeg, some places to see:
1) The forks market (The Forks, Winnipeg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)
2) Lower Fort Garry (Parks Canada - Lower Fort Garry National Historic Site of Canada)
3) Portage and Main intersection (why is this so famous? I don't know)
4) Walking tour of the old buildings downtown
5) A visit to the "exchange district" where commodities used to be sold/bought (where all the old buildings are).


In short, come to Winnipeg for the history as there is a lot to learn but don't come in the winter. Of course if you do come in Winter you'll see the snow sculptures throughout the city streets and be able to partake in the Festival du Voyageur (Festival du Voyageur at Festival du Voyageur)

Oh, and if you like beer I think pretty much every major city in Canada has a microbrewery. The famous one in Winnipeg is Fort Garry (Fort Garry Brewing Company)


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

sae said:


> In short, come to Winnipeg for the history as there is a lot to learn but don't come in the winter.


Come to Winnipeg for the history? The guy lives in Europe for cryin out loud. And if turn of the century buildings really turns his crank, why not visit Chicago? I say this because Winnipeg at one point proudly labelled itself as Chicago North owing to the similiarities: so why not visit the original.

Another strike against Winnipeg: just yesterday a study was released stating that Winnipeg has the second most crime pre capita in Canada (Saskatoon, I believe was first). 

Ah, Festival du Voyageur; there's nothing like drinking pea soup outside in -30 degree weather while contemplating those bizarre ice sculptures along Tache (dressed in a ceinture and red toque, of course)


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

chasMac said:


> Come to Winnipeg for the history? The guy lives in Europe for cryin out loud. And if turn of the century buildings really turns his crank, why not visit Chicago? I say this because Winnipeg at one point proudly labelled itself as Chicago North owing to the similiarities: so why not visit the original.
> 
> Another strike against Winnipeg: just yesterday a study was released stating that Winnipeg has the second most crime pre capita in Canada (Saskatoon, I believe was first).
> 
> Ah, Festival du Voyageur; there's nothing like drinking pea soup outside in -30 degree weather while contemplating those bizarre ice sculptures along Tache (dressed in a ceinture and red toque, of course)


Don't be mislead about the crime report. I read the same report and it makes it sound like it's not safe to venture out your door. Most of the "crime" is centred in one ethnic group and while we all abhor the crime, the city of Regina and probably Winnipeg and Saskatoon as well are trying desperately to change things for that group of people. The problem is nowhere near as bad as some similar-sized cities I've been to in the US where ghettos exist.

Being a "younger" country, our history is not as deep, but it's nonetheless important to us and it impacted Europe as well. I think it's interesting to see what the immigrants faced when they came here; I'm also interested in what lies they were told that induced them to come here and what conditions existed in Europe that would even make them consider such a perilous journey. 

My immigrant parents ended up in Kipling, Saskatchewan. If you followed the adventures of the "One Red Paperclip" guy, you may know that he traded up to a house in Kipling. He traded a part in a Hollywood movie for the house. 

The house, by the way, was either the house my grandparents lived in or right next door to it (those memories were a bit fuzzy )



> One red paperclip
> On 12 July 2006, Kyle MacDonald made his final trade with the town of Kipling, Saskatchewan after a successful series of trades from one red paperclip. The house is located on 503 Main Street. Kyle bartered the right to a role in a film to be produced by *Corbin Bernsen* called Donna on Demand for his house. Kyle and his girlfriend, Dominique Dupuis moved into Kipling around Labor Day, 2006. Open auditions for the movie role were held in Kipling, with Bernsen selecting 19-year-old local resident Nolan Hubbard for the role.
> Recent developments have seen a new script developed by Bernsen specifically for Kipling, with production on the new film project entitled Dust scheduled to begin in February 2009.


While searching for the red paperclip reference, I came across the trailer for this movie: One Week which is being released today and has a clip of the huge red paperclip that marks Kipling on the road. The movie is being released today.

The movie, by the way is about a young man's adventure across the Canadian west on his motorcycle after he is told he has only a short time to live. It might be a good way to see things up close and personal - nothing like seeing the country through a bug-speckled helmet visor 

And bonus, there is a contest to determine the best place in Canada to spend one week. There is a gallery where you can see the contest entries - there are a lot of them!

Take care, Margaret


----------



## sae (Feb 13, 2008)

chasMac said:


> Come to Winnipeg for the history? The guy lives in Europe for cryin out loud.


Well if he is interested in Canadian trading history and how the europeans traded with the aboriginals then winnipeg has a lot of history in that regard. 

And regarding the murder capital comment, it's true, but the murders are almost always in one area of the city and they are almost never involve guns.


----------



## Hel (Jun 14, 2008)

MacDoc said:


> Oh I think you are doing a great thing tapping a nation wide forum for ideas - hell I'm learning stuff and I live here....


That's good to know. I sure wouldn't want to be an annoying foreigner. 

Needless to say, there are many differences between Europe and North America in general, but I'm only familiar with a few of them so my curiosity regarding Canada is based on a genuine interest in learning more about it and not some kind of a whim.

It's even possible that I've got distant relatives living somewhere in Canada, but the couple that I've been told moved to Alberta did so a long time ago and I don't even know their names so searching for their potentital decendants would require some serious research.



sae said:


> The thing with Winnipeg is that we have some of the most brutal winters on earth (well maybe not quite, but it's very cold for very long) and in the summer we get a lot of mosquitoes.


:lmao: That sounds almost like the town I live in.

Long winters and mosquito summers are two things that I'm definitely familiar with, although we've got more like long but mild winters and probably less mosquitoes over here. Winter temperatures below -30 degrees are actually rare despite the fact that I'm located at latitude 65 N and don't live that far from the arctic circle.

Thank goodness for the Gulf Stream...



> Oh, and if you like beer I think pretty much every major city in Canada has a microbrewery.


Ah - beer! There's another Canadian thingy that I can Google/Wiki for and read about. I've never been to a brewery before, but I do drink beer so yeah - a brewery and/or pub visit is almost a must.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Hel, this is the closest Canadian local brewery to where you are right now.

QV Beer


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Hel said:


> Ah - beer! There's another Canadian thingy that I can Google/Wiki for and read about. I've never been to a brewery before, but I do drink beer so yeah - a brewery and/or pub visit is almost a must.


If you come to Toronto, you should visit the Distillery District--one of the largest examples of Victorian Industrial Architecture. Once upon a time, it supplied beer to the British Empire.... now, it's a brewpub (brewery & pub in one), some restaurants, an artists community, a collections of small galleries and shops, and a theatre.

Great place to wander in in summer... there's often some kind of festival, lots of live music, etc.
The Distillery District: Toronto's Hippest Address

There's also the Steamwhistle Brewery, which is another local Toronto beer... it's located at the foot of the CN tower.
Steam Whistle Brewing

Finally, from Toronto to you can make a day trip to see Niagara Falls, and on the way back, wander through wine country around Niagara-on-the-Lake. Beautiful area, lots of quaint towns (Niagara Falls itself is a little seedy in places, but Niagara-on-the-Lake is lovely) and some very good wines are being produced in the region. 
Niagara-on-the-Lake


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> That's good to know. I sure wouldn't want to be an annoying foreigner.


You have to realize EVERYONE in Canada with the exception of first nations ARE annoying foreigners.

So we sort of have to deal with ourselves.... a few more never hurt.

52 languages spoken in Toronto schools.

I swear you will find a cultural enclave for just about every group on the planet.
This is typical
Swedish - Heritage Community Foundation


----------



## sae (Feb 13, 2008)

What MacDoc said is VERY true. There are SO many different and distinct cultures in Canada. I know that in Winnipeg for example the majority of people are not Caucasian - there is a large Greek, Portuguese, Chinese, Latin, Indian, aboriginal, etc, etc population. You can hear many different languages spoken every day.


----------



## Hel (Jun 14, 2008)

MacDoc said:


> You have to realize EVERYONE in Canada with the exception of first nations ARE annoying foreigners.
> 
> So we sort of have to deal with ourselves.... a few more never hurt.


:lmao: 

Well... Foreigners or not, I certainly don't look at Canada as "Europe #2" or anything like that.

My plans to visit Canada doesn't include looking for any Swedish things - and the heritage organizations over there will have to forgive me when I say this, but I've seen enough and know enough about my home country. I want to see something else and above else practice speaking English. 

My accent is (hopefully) not as bad as the Swedish Chef of the Muppet Show, but I do have an accent.

...Bork, bork, bork! 



MacDoc said:


> 52 languages spoken in Toronto schools.
> 
> I swear you will find a cultural enclave for just about every group on the planet.





sae said:


> What MacDoc said is VERY true. There are SO many different and distinct cultures in Canada. I know that in Winnipeg for example the majority of people are not Caucasian - there is a large Greek, Portuguese, Chinese, Latin, Indian, aboriginal, etc, etc population. You can hear many different languages spoken every day.


 Holy banana...!

I've read that Canada is a multicultural country and some of you have also mentioned it in this thread, but I didn't know it was THAT multicultural.

Hmm... Sounds like maybe I should watch more of the news broadcasts that CBC has to offer on their webpage. I've actually watched The National a few times since I came up with the idea to visit Canada and I got some great and fairly up-to-date information by doing so.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

Hel said:


> Hmm... Sounds like maybe I should watch more of the news broadcasts that CBC has to offer on their webpage


Man, you may have just opened a can of beans.


----------



## Hel (Jun 14, 2008)

If I have, it certainly wasn't intentional.

Edit: I'm not as familiar with the TV stations that you've got over there so I only know two Canadian stations that have internet broadcasts - CBC and CTV.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hel said:


> :
> I've read that Canada is a multicultural country and some of you have also mentioned it in this thread, but I didn't know it was THAT multicultural.


An observation I made while spending 6 years in Texas. ...

The Americans also claim that they are extremely multicultural and a "melting pot". From what I observed (mind you this was deep South USA - not necessarily indicative of other regions of USA or even the USA in general) that yes, Texas is very multicultural BUT, instead of being a true "melting pot" such as I see in most of Canada, the different cultures in Texas do not "Mix or Melt" as efficiently as they seem to do in Canada. In the USA the cultures seem to clump together more and stratify within the "pot". 

Sometimes one has to be away from home to really appreciate the differences.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

During my indoctrination, otherwise known as high school social studies, I was taught that the term "melting pot" was anathema. That describes only the US. Canada (and this is apparently of supreme importance) is properly described as a "cultural mosaic", thereby signifying our celebration of one another's culture.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

chasMac said:


> During my indoctrination, otherwise known as high school social studies, I was taught that the term "melting pot" was anathema. That describes only the US. Canada (and this is apparently of supreme importance) is properly described as a "cultural mosaic", thereby signifying our celebration of one another's culture.


Yes, ChasMac...I agree..mosaic is more apt. To use that analogy, I'll rephrase what I posted before.. Canada's cultural mosaic uses much smaller pieces and therefore "blends" better. 

Another interesting cultural conundrum for me whilst there. Being the "foreigner " myself and a bit of a foodie - I was constantly asked to "Cook Canadian Food" 
Other than the stereotypical Beer, back bacon, pancakes and maple syrup all I could think of was Chinese, Indian, Ukrainian, Italian etc etc....:lmao::lmao::lmao:
We've become such a blended mosaic that we have adopted many cultures as our own.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

KC4 said:


> Another interesting cultural conundrum for me whilst there. Being the "foreigner " myself and a bit of a foodie - I was constantly asked to "Cook Canadian Food"
> Other than the stereotypical Beer, back bacon, pancakes and maple syrup all I could think of was Chinese, Indian, Ukrainian, Italian etc etc....:lmao::lmao::lmao:
> We've become such a blended mosaic that we have adopted many cultures as our own.


I read somewhere that ginger beef was invented in Calgary. That is a pretty wicked-awesome contribution to Canadian, no, world cuisine. (need smily for Homer's salivation)


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

KC4 said:


> Another interesting cultural conundrum for me whilst there. Being the "foreigner " myself and a bit of a foodie - I was constantly asked to "Cook Canadian Food"
> Other than the stereotypical Beer, back bacon, pancakes and maple syrup all I could think of was Chinese, Indian, Ukrainian, Italian etc etc....:lmao::lmao::lmao:
> We've become such a blended mosaic that we have adopted many cultures as our own.


There are a few foods that you can't get anywhere else.

Nanaimo bars:









Butter Tarts:









Saskatoon Pie:









Regina style pizza: (no image, you really have to be there )



> Pizza
> Food in Regina cannot be mentioned without pizza. "Regina-style" pizza is typically cut into small squares and has thick layers of crust, sauce, cheese and toppings. There are lots of great pizza options. The larger local chains are:
> Western Pizza, [30] has a pizza sauce with kick and heaps on the toppings. WP franchises have recently opened up in Alberta and British Columbia.
> Houston Pizza has 6 locations in Regina and 1 in Moose Jaw. It piles on even more toppings than Western, try their Special Loaded.
> ...


Just to name a few.

Margaret


----------



## Hel (Jun 14, 2008)

KC4 said:


> Sometimes one has to be away from home to really appreciate the differences.


That's true, although in my case I keep longing for a serious dose of "away" since I'm a bit fed up with the daily doses of "home".



chasMac said:


> During my indoctrination, otherwise known as high school social studies, I was taught that the term "melting pot" was anathema. That describes only the US. Canada (and this is apparently of supreme importance) is properly described as a "cultural mosaic", thereby signifying our celebration of one another's culture.


I can reveal that the term "melting pot" doesn't apply for the US alone. Sweden is definitely a "melting pot" rather than a "cultural mosaic" - and what's even worse is that it's a political melting pot rather than a cultural one.

Heh, maybe I should move to Canada instead of just visiting it?


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

chasMac said:


> I read somewhere that ginger beef was invented in Calgary. That is a pretty wicked-awesome contribution to Canadian, no, world cuisine. (need smily for Homer's salivation)


And don't forget the Caesar drink! Invented by Caesar's Steak house in downtown Calgary. 

Back to my American friends wanting me to cook them Canadian food....I think they were seriously disappointed when I just didn't throw a seal steak or a moose roast on the table for them!


----------



## Hel (Jun 14, 2008)

Mmmm...! The food in those pictures sure look delicious! 

*drooling all over the keyboard*


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

Hel said:


> I can reveal that the term "melting pot" doesn't apply for the US alone. Sweden is definitely a "melting pot" rather than a "cultural mosaic" - and what's even worse is that it's a political melting pot rather than a cultural one.


What do you mean by "political melting pot"? Engineered by politicians? The riksdag is a melting pot?


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

winwintoo said:


> There are a few foods that you can't get anywhere else.
> 
> Nanaimo bars:
> 
> ...


Hahah! Yep, I forgot to mention the Nanimo bars - I did make those a few times and got a great response from the Texans. The Saskatoon pie would have been a good idea too...I might of had to bring some Saskatoon berries with me. I also did Rhubarb pie - while I don't know if it's a "Canadian dish"...none of my Texan friends knew about it.

But Butter tarts - well, it may be Canadian, but the Texans think they invented it - they have an abundance of pecans there.. They will also :lmao: if you pronounce then "Pee cans"....the Texans pronounce them "peh cons"


----------



## Hel (Jun 14, 2008)

chasMac said:


> What do you mean by "political melting pot"? Engineered by politicians? The riksdag is a melting pot?


No, what I meant was that the melting pot is caused by political reasons rather than strictly cultural reasons.

But anyway, that's just my view. There are bound to be others who probably don't agree with me and have completely different opinions. 

XX) :lmao: Forget that I mentioned it...
In fact, feel free to smack me upside the head for posting such a stupid comment.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

KC4 said:


> And don't forget the Caesar drink! Invented by Caesar's Steak house in downtown Calgary.
> 
> Back to my American friends wanting me to cook them Canadian food....I think they were seriously disappointed when I just didn't throw a seal steak or a moose roast on the table for them!


We had friends who moved here from somewhere near Iqaluit, Nunavut with their teenaged children. The oldest daughter who was about 15 at the time couldn't wait to go back north so she could have some seal blubber.

I won't post a picture, but here's a map:


----------



## sae (Feb 13, 2008)

I have had the privelage and the opportunity to go to Nunavut and Northwest Territories and it's a magical place. Truely like visiting another country but with the same colourful money!


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

My son lived in Yellowknife for a time. He said there were lots of people there who went north on a 3 month contract and ended up staying for 25 years. There IS something attractive about the north, but I haven't (yet) had the privilege of going there.

Here's another "Canadian" thing that's not widely known:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

A few years ago my cousin and her family were transferred to Watson Lake, Yukon Territories (just north of the BC border). While there, they attended many pot lucks organized by the locals. This was a very common dish brought to these Pot lucks and considered a delicacy (I would have tried to prepare it for my American friends, but the main ingredient was very hard to find in Texas):

Jellied Moose Nose

1 Upper jawbone of a moose
1 Onion; sliced
1 Garlic clove
1 tb Mixed pickling spice
1 ts Salt
1/2 ts Pepper
1/4 c Vinegar
Cut the upper jaw bone of the moose just below the eyes.

Place in a large kettle of scalding water and boil for 45 minutes.

Remove and chill in cold water.

Pull out all the hairs - these will have been loosened by the boiling and should come out easily ( like plucking a duck).

Wash thoroughly until no hairs remain.

Place the nose in a kettle and cover with fresh water.

Add onion, garlic, spices and vinegar

Bring to a boil, then reduce heat and simmer until the meat is tender. Let cool overnight in the liquid.

When cool, take the meat out of the broth, and remove and discard the bones and the cartilage. You will have two kinds of meat, white meat from the bulb of the nose, and thin strips of dark meat from along the bones and jowls.

Slice the meat thinly and alternate layers of white and dark meat in a loaf pan.

Reheat the broth to boiling, then pour the broth over the meat in the loaf pan.

Let cool until jelly has set. Slice and serve cold.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Well shoot. Can't embed the video but here's a link to it - there are lots more there too.

YouTube - Ice Road Truckers, new series on The History Channel.

and a picture:










The tv series is apparently very popular in England of all places. I haven't seen it though. As far as I know it hasn't been broadcast here.

Margaret


----------



## Hel (Jun 14, 2008)

sae said:


> I have had the privelage and the opportunity to go to Nunavut and Northwest Territories and it's a magical place. Truely like visiting another country but with the same colourful money!


Now there are two territories that I haven't heard much about. 
Got any further details from a first person perspective?


----------



## sae (Feb 13, 2008)

KC4 is making my very hungry. One of my wife's ex-coworkers is aboriginal and we would often go to his house for feasts that included pickerel cheeks (yes, the cheeks of the fish), pancakes with natural berries picked up north, moose sausages, moose steaks, etc. The food is unbelievable. In the Territories this food is referred to as "country food". Too bad there isn't more of it in the south.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

Speaking of northern cuisine, Anthony Bourdain, the food critique/celebrity known for trying out exotic dishes around the world has sampled seal eyeball (as well as unwashed warthog rectum), and continues to insist that a chicken mcnugget is the worst thing he has ever eaten.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

chasMac said:


> Speaking of northern cuisine, Anthony Bourdain, the food critique/celebrity known for trying out exotic dishes around the world has sampled seal eyeball (as well as unwashed warthog rectum), and continues to insist that a chicken mcnugget is the worst thing he has ever eaten.


:clap:Anthony Bourdain is my HERO! I have many of his books and they are very entertaining. I'm sure I could have obtained the unwashed Warthog rectums in parts of Texas, especially the North East quadrant! Whenever I drove through there at night, strains from the movie "Deliverance" ran through my head while I prayed I wouldn't need to stop for any reason. Road kill, a common sight in most of Texas, was strangely absent there too!XX) 




sae said:


> KC4 is making my very hungry. One of my wife's ex-coworkers is aboriginal and we would often go to his house for feasts that included pickerel cheeks (yes, the cheeks of the fish), pancakes with natural berries picked up north, moose sausages, moose steaks, etc. The food is unbelievable. In the Territories this food is referred to as "country food". Too bad there isn't more of it in the south.


Another cousin of mine is a hunter and fills his freezer every fall with a moose or deer or two. He won't eat or feed his family commercial beef or pork unless he runs out of game.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

sae said:


> KC4 is making my very hungry. One of my wife's ex-coworkers is aboriginal and we would often go to his house for feasts that included pickerel cheeks (yes, the cheeks of the fish), pancakes with natural berries picked up north, moose sausages, moose steaks, etc. The food is unbelievable. In the Territories this food is referred to as "country food". Too bad there isn't more of it in the south.


?? 

There is plenty of that type of food in the south. I grew up in southern Saskatchewan and ate most of that stuff as a kid.

Fish cheeks are very commonly known on the prairies. Matter of fact, I still carry a sharpened teaspoon in my tackle box for the very purpose of "scooping out" the cheeks of a Walleye, which is what they really are, not pickerel.  They are simply a round piece of flesh located just behind the eye and in front of the gill of a Walleye.

You can see them quite clearly below left of the eyes on these Walleyes, especially the bulge on the bottom fish:










Friends who hunt still give me moose roasts and both moose and elk sausage to this day.

Saskatoon berries are "natural" berries and we make pie out of them,. We also pick blueberries and wild strawberries in the west.

You haven't lived until you have tried the Cree version of Pemmican at Heritage Day food booths or Native Pow Wows.

I guess that type of thing is not common in the eastern parts of Canada, but it sure is here.

And for the record, Anthony Bourdain is my favourite TV chef too.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

In addition to the food, there are some strictly Canadian drinks. Maybe Dr.G. will drop by and explain "Newfie Screech"

A google search reveals the story and the tradition.

Margaret


----------



## Hel (Jun 14, 2008)

:lmao: Jellied moose nose - thanks for the interesting recipe KC4!

Seriously, I understand the recipe and should also be able to get hold of the upper jawbone of a moose, so I might decide to try it even though I'm a pretty lousy cook - but hopefully it's not too late for me to improve in that area.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Legend has it that Demerara Rum, from the West Indies, was very popular in Newfoundland. It was brought in, bottled, and sold in an unlabeled bottle (everyone knew what it was).

During World War II, the Americans set up bases in Newfoundland. One night, an American serviceman was out drinking with some locals. Eager to try the traditional drink of the province, he took a shot of the unnamed rum.

When he was able to breathe again, the American let loose a loud noise that was later described as some sort of horrible "screech".

The name stuck.

(Nowadays, instead of the original West Indies rum, Jamaican rum is used, which is much less likely to make anyone actually screech.)


The “Screech In” Ceremony

Every Newfoundlander knows what a "Screech In" Ceremony is all about. It is the only way that those not lucky enough to be born a Newfoundlander can become as close as possible to being a Newfoundlander, without having to die and be reincarnated as a Newfoundlander. 

Those who survive the ceremony will be forever known as HONORARY NEWFOUNDLANDERS.

The Ceremony:

The ceremony host (the natural-born Newfoundlander), will have the victim stand in front of a group of witnesses while wearing the Sou'Wester.

The host will then hold up the fish to the victim so that the victim can kiss the fish (on the lips). The host and witnesses have final say on whether the kiss is sufficient to continue. In rare cases, two or more kisses have to be administered.

Take a spoonful of cod liver oil without gagging.

Next, the host will gingerly pour a full shot of Screech. This is handed to the victim and he or she has to repeat the following, before drinking, and while holding the glass high:

"Long may your big jib draw!"

After this, present the victim with the “Screech In” Certificate as proof of their adventure. Welcome them into the Royal Order of Screechers.


I have been screeched in twice ........... and lived to tell the tale .............. and even to father two children.


http://www.upalong.org/downloads/Screech_In_Certificate.pdf


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

FYI, an "upalong" is a CFA (come from aways) ........ aka, someone not born in Newfoundland and Labrador. Although I have been here in St.John's, NL for nearly 32 years, I am still a CFA. Of course, my New York City accent gives me away each time.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

And perhaps nudity is also involved?? Or is that only AFTER the Screech is imbibed?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

No nudity is involved, but I don't think that is a cod fish.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> No nudity is involved, but I don't think that is a cod fish.


Eh? What did you say? (I'm hard of Herring!)
It's better'n a cod PIECE....Oh My COD!
I'm going to get myself in a PIckeral here, aren't I?
I could go on but I don't want to make a halibut of it. 

Well I've swigged Screech and jigged cod (but never once kissed one...to my knowledge), I like the group Great Big C and have been known on occasion to state "Whaddaya at?" to people I greet. Does that make me a Near-fie?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good one, KC4. Here are some more Newfoundland and Labrador expressions I have learned since coming here to St.John's back in 1977. I have to admit that I don't use these expressions, I just know what they mean.

Hows ya gettin on b'y? (How are you?)
Some shockin'good (That is quite good)
Stay where you're to 'till I comes where you're at. (Stay there and I'll come to you.) 
Whatta ya at b'y? (What are you doing?)
Buddy, I dies at you!!" (You are a very funny person.)
Stunned as a sack of hammers. (You are just plain stupid.)
Jaysus, Mary, and Joseph R Smallwood -- a common swearing phrase.


----------



## sae (Feb 13, 2008)

SINC said:


> ??
> 
> There is plenty of that type of food in the south. I grew up in southern Saskatchewan and ate most of that stuff as a kid.


What I meant is that you can't go into a restaurant and order it or buy it at a supper market. So you have to have friends that hunt / fish and I have neither!


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Some First Nations food and events have been touched on briefly. There is a lot of First Nations and Metis tourism that goes on in Saskatchewan, but as far as I know, it's mostly marketed to Europeans. I'm sure the same is true in other provinces and territories.

One site that I keep meaning to get to is Wanuskewin Heritage Park



> History
> For more than 6,000 years people have gathered at this unique and beautiful place. The nomadic tribes who roamed the Northern Plains came here to hunt bison, gather food and herbs, and to find shelter from the winter winds. Walking in their footsteps, examining the evidence of their daily lives, you will understand why people chose this site as a place of worship and celebration, of renewed connections with the natural world, and of a deep spirituality.


Canada is a very interesting place.

Margaret


----------



## Hel (Jun 14, 2008)

Wooh! Am I learning some rather unusual stuff about Canada at this forum or what!

Think I'm hooked on ehMac now... :lmao:


----------



## DANdeMAN (Oct 20, 2006)

If you come in the Ottawa erea, don't miss out and do what Barak Obama did and eat a Beaver tale... :^)


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

DANdeMAN said:


> If you come in the Ottawa erea, don't miss out and do what Barak Obama did and eat a Beaver tale... :^)


Here's my beaver _"tale"_...from 34 years ago. :lmao:


----------



## Hel (Jun 14, 2008)

Aha, so the beaver tail you're talking about is a pastry... Drat. :lmao:

A real beaver tail would've been much cooler (both to eat myself and if Obama had eaten one), but is that particular part of a beaver edible?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

It is indeed. I recall having beaver tail soup back in the 60s, although I have eaten its cousin the Muskrat many times as well. 'Tis called "Marsh Hare" in many Canadian communities:

Muskrat - Ingredient - CHOW


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I thought marsh hare was muskrat....


----------

